# x-series today,berlin



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well we hade a full turn out of boat on the water today for the 2nd,tournament of the season, and we hade a good day just could not get that last big bit but we did call 3- 16inch fish and took 2nd big bass of the day at 4.09lb, 1st big bass wass 4.13,and lost first place to nick and george but it was close there catch was 12.98 for first to are 2nd,place catch of 12.70,and i want to thank uncle george and the x-series team for all there hard work in the heat we had it was tireing on everone, so great job nick and george,and look out im comming after you too on skitter,in june markfish


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Someone mark it down on the calendar.....berlin had better weights than mosquito did today by far! 12lbs on berlin is agood bag man..congrats

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats!

Motor troubles for me, we never even got started. As Tommy was calling numbers she just cranked and cranked, would not fire. 
We fished for several hours around the ramp in futility before hanging it up. We'll be back...hopefully!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry to hear that but your right will get them next time,markfish


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Motor troubles for me, we never even got started. As tommy was calling numbers she just cranked and cranked, would not fire. 
We fished for several hours around the ramp in futility before hanging it up. We'll be back...hopefully![/quote]
Next time dont forget to flip the kill switch to run  Happens every time you wash that antique, must not wash it much


----------



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations markfish! Over 12 lbs is one heck of a bag at berlin! We had a couple good ones we caught off beds but couldn't get anything going after. Were you catching yours sight fishing?


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

thats a great bag on berlin. great job


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont bed fish but i know three teams that were and one of them wone it, i was fishing slow and deep off main lake humps and points,i couild not belive there smallies on bed this late but there were, i just never got into bed fishing,dont fell right abought it, so i dont do it,and thanks we had a good day never lost a fish and called 3 16in,plus fish,just cant seem to find that 5lb,in the tournament, markfish


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Good job Markfish
Looks like that new imaging unit is working good for you. You guys have been placing pretty good lately.


----------

